# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Attaching Perspex to Pool Fence Panels

## Member

Hi, 
I'm looking at options for installing a pool fence around an above ground pool on a sloping block.
Raked or sloped panels will work, but being custom made, they are not cheap. 
I was thinking of stepping the panels, and if necessary attaching Perspex in some areas so that the no climb zone exceeds the minimum in the Standard.
The private certifier will not or cannot advise me on how to do this, other than to turn up and pass or fail the fence. 
Does anyone have any recommended methods on fixing Perspex to an aluminium panel so that the strength of the fixing will meet the Standard? 
Thanks,

----------


## barney118

I used some perspex for my own piece of mind so the kids couldnt stand on the bottom rail and open the lock, I used cable ties. However it doesnt last due to sun making it brittle also the wind finished it off, maybe the perpex was a bit thin I used.

----------


## Member

> I used some perspex for my own piece of mind so the kids couldnt stand on the bottom rail and open the lock, I used cable ties. However it doesnt last due to sun making it brittle also the wind finished it off, maybe the perpex was a bit thin I used.

  Thanks for your reply.
Cable ties are strong, but I'm not sure they'll comply with the Standard. Fence posts need to withstand a sideways load of 330N, or about 35 kg. 
By the way, I've found that black cable ties have a lot more UV-resistance than the translucent ones.

----------


## barney118

I just re read my comment, the cable ties held out the perspex didnt. The wind cannot travel through it so after a while it becomes brittle and like I said the wind took care of the rest.

----------

